# Amphibien und Reptilien 2019



## Tomy26 (8. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Als Überwinterugsgast hatte ich zwar ein paar __ Frösche.
Aber jetzt legen sie wieder los !

     

Finde nur das die Laichballen weit aus dem Wasser gucken, oder ?


----------



## trampelkraut (8. März 2019)

Wasser nachfüllen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2019)

bei mir "ückt" der erste geile Kröterich (da kann man die nächste Zeit abends wieder den Eimer mitnehmen und __ Kröten ohne "Bergsteigerausrüstungan" an der Gartenmauer aufsammeln)


----------



## Tomy26 (13. März 2019)

Es werden mehr !!


----------



## Turbochris (13. März 2019)

Da kann ich nur schmunzeln!!!
Bei uns in der Nähe von Augsburg läuft noch nichts!
Habe einen Molch und eine Kröte zufällig ausgegaben und einen Frosch aufgeschreckt. 
Aber auch dort, wo wir immer die lieben Amphibien über die Straße tragen läuft noch keine einzige!
Naja, mit 7° ist der Teich auch noch nicht richtig kuschelig...
Doch wenn sie dann kommen...


----------



## Turbochris (16. März 2019)

Es geht los!

Der Sturm der letzten Tage hat viel warmen Regen gebracht. Vorgestern war noch nichts, gestern haben wir angefangen Amphibien über die Straße zu helfen:

120 __ Kröten
26 __ Molche
22 __ Frösche

D.h., auch mein Teich wird sich füllen...


----------



## Tomy26 (19. März 2019)

Es kommmt leben rein.


----------



## troll20 (19. März 2019)

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe,  habe ich das Gefühl ich lebe irgendwo in Sibirien. Hier ruckt und rührt sich nichts und niemand


----------



## Majestic222 (19. März 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe,  habe ich das Gefühl ich lebe irgendwo in Sibirien. Hier ruckt und rührt sich nichts und niemand


Willkommen im Club. Ist bei mir leider genau so


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2019)

Moin,

hab mal eine Grundsatzfrage (wenn es die überhaupt gibt).

Ich habe Tiere im Teich, die jetzt ablaichen.
Sind es __ Frösche oder __ Kröten, kann man am Laich erkennen was es ist?
Kröte= Laichschnur.
Frosch= Laichballen.
Ist es so einfach, oder laichen auch Kröten in Ballen ab?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tomy26 (20. März 2019)

Hallo Ralf
So wie du geschrieben hast
__ Frösche- Ballen - Schwimmhäute - glatte Haut

__ Kröten - Schnüre - keine Schwimmhäute - kurze Beine - Haut mit Pocken und Beulen


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2019)

Huch,

dann ist mein Arbeitskollege ja eine Kröte.

Keine Schwimmhäute- passt
kurze Beine- passt
Haut mit Pocken und Beulen- passt

Oh, jetzt ist er verärgert, hat mitgelesen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## DbSam (20. März 2019)

Ja,  was soll man sagen ... 
Es ist eigentlich immer zu empfehlen, nur Geräte mit entspiegelten Screens zu nutzen.
lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## krallowa (22. März 2019)

Moin,

keine Angst bei uns im Büro ist immer gute Stimmung.
Aber damit es nicht zu offtopic wird, hier ein paar Bilder von gestern Abend von meinen netten Gartenbewohnern.
 
 
Im Garten nur mit Taschenlampe am Abend laufen, die Biester sitzen überall.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2019)

Hi,

im Marburger BoGa waren gestern auch schon 3 besonders "harte" __ Kröten beim sonnen zu sehen


----------



## Turbochris (22. März 2019)

Hallo Ralf,

die mit der glatten Haut, die auch richtig hüpfen, sind __ Frösche. Und die laichen in Batzen ab.
DIe mit den "Pickeln", die schreiten oder nur so 15cm hüpfen sind __ Kröten. Und die laichen in Schnüren ab.

Hier 

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/index.html

findest Du Artenportaits.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Skadi (23. März 2019)

... darauf habe ich gewartet ... sehe die __ Frösche schon seit Tagen im Doppelpack ...
  
... bald gibt's Froschbabys


----------



## Skadi (23. März 2019)

... war gerade noch mal mit den Hunden vor der Tür  ... der Laich ist weg


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> ... der Laich ist weg


a) Molchfutter
b) weggetrieben


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2019)

Mmm Kaviar


----------



## Skadi (24. März 2019)

@troll20 .... sag doch nicht so was


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> @troll20 .... sag doch nicht so was


Aber so ist nun mal das Leben. Fressen und gefressen werden. Du wirst aber sehen, da kommen im Normalfall immer mindestens 1 Pärchen durch.


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2019)

Die __ Kröten sind auch schon wieder bei ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung


----------



## krallowa (25. März 2019)

Moin,

kurzes update (leider ohne Foto),

die ersten Quappen sind aus dem Laich geschlüpft und liegen in dicken Packen auf dem selbigen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Turbochris (27. März 2019)

Quappen???
Bei uns schwimmt morgens Eis auf dem Wasser der Flachbereiche!!!
Habe am Sonntag die Wiese durchgerecht um die ganzen kleinen Äste, die im Winter vom Sturm abgerissen wurden, nicht einwachsen zu lassen.
Dabei habe ich drei __ Frösche "aufgerecht", die aber munter davongehüpft sind.

Dafür waren meine Frösche doof!

Statt den Teich zu nutzen haben sie sich eine Pfütze ausgesucht, die innerhalb von 4 Tagen ausgetrocknet sein wird!
 

Habe drei Laichbatzen Froschlaich gefunden und 50m weiter im Teich ausgesetzt.
 

Da ich durch die Umbauarbeiten aber noch einige noch kleiner Pfützen stehen habe, gehe ich jetzt täglich meine Amphibien-Kontroll-Rettungsrunde...

Nachher ist Mittagspause und diese Runde angesagt...


----------



## Turbochris (27. März 2019)

So, nachdem sich der Schlamm, den ich gestern beim Umsetzen aufgewühlt habe, heute gesetzt hat hier noch zur Vollständigkeit ein Foto:
  

Irgendwie erinnert er mich an leckere Weintrauben...


----------



## Skadi (27. März 2019)

... das sind aber dicke Eier


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert er mich an leckere Weintrauben...


Guten Appetit


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> So, nachdem sich der Schlamm, den ich gestern beim Umsetzen aufgewühlt habe, heute gesetzt hat hier noch zur Vollständigkeit ein Foto:
> Anhang anzeigen 206252
> 
> Irgendwie erinnert er mich an leckere Weintrauben...




da knabber ich lieber ab und zu meinen Fischen ein paar der leckeren, knackigen Mehlwürmer wech

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (29. März 2019)

Bei dem schönen Wetter lassen sich die __ Frösche und __ Kröten auch im hellen blicken...
      
Froschlaich habe ich bis jetzt keinen mehr gefunden, dafür aber Schnüre ...


----------



## Tomy26 (30. März 2019)

Bei uns sind alle __ Frösche und __ Kröten weg!?
Vorher waren im schwimmtreich bestimmt 15 Stück, nur 3 Pärchen haben abgelaicht.
Sie finden bestimmt die ganzen __ Molche nicht so toll.


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2019)

Bei mir sind sie wieder reichlich. Gestern habe ich auch schon Kaulquappen und Kinderfrösche gesehen . Sehr früh.
Der Rest der Familie nimmt ein Sonnenbad


----------



## Ida17 (2. Apr. 2019)

Moin,

im kleinen Teich feierten die __ Kröten die letzten zwei Wochen "Bunga-Bunga-Partys" 
Und als Topping kam vor ein paar Tagen oben drauf der Nachschlag von einer mächtigen Fröschin, ohne Begleitung?! Verrückte Viecher


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2019)

Bunga-Bunga-Parties haben gestern auch in meinem Teich angefangen

bei den schönen Regenwetter fallen nun auch die __ Kröten vermehrt ein (hab gestern schon 8 auf der Straße an der Gartenmauer aufgesammelt, 6 einzelne Kerle, einen "Doppeldecker". Das gab gleich ordentlich Radau und Tritte im Eimer da der "faule" Kerl keine Lust hatte die Mitfahrgelegenheit wieder loszulassen

MfG Frank


----------



## Linnet (8. Apr. 2019)

__ Kröten sind aktiv... Und jetzt auch den ersten Molch entdeckt


----------



## Turbochris (8. Apr. 2019)

Nun endlich auch ein Bericht zu meinen Amphibien...

Am 26. März habe ich ja in einer Pfütze auf dem Grundstück drei Batzen Froschlaich gefunden. Um diesen zu sichern, haben wir im Naturbereich unseres Teiches in Erstellung eine Flachstelle geschaffen und diesen dort hinengelgt.

In den Folgetagen waren die __ Frösche fleißig, so dass sich zu diesen dreien noch vierzehn weitere gesellten, so dass jetzt dort 17 Batzen liegen:

  

Doch seit einer Woche folgen keiner weiteren.
__ Molche habe ich mindestens 10 gesehen, darunter auch ein paar dicke Weiber ...

__ Kröten sind ca. 30 da, doch konnte ich noch keine Laichschnüre sehen. Dann warten wir mal geduldig...

Derzeit gehe ich jeden Abend an den Schwimmbereich um dort Kröten herauszufangen und über den Damm in den Naturbereich zu setzen. Habe leider so viel Arbeit, dass ich nicht dazu komme, den Schwimmbereich fertigzustellen und möchte einfach nicht die Amphibien dort stören, wenn ich dort endlich anfangen kann...

Nebenbei gehe ich mehrmals die Woche an einem Gewässer in der Nähe zum Amphibientragen (Das auch schon seit über 20 Jahren...). Dort scheint die Wanderwelle fast durch. Interessanterweise sind erst die Männchen und dann deutlich zeitversetzt die Weibchen gewandert. Vorgestern waren es nur 6 Kröten, ein Molch und ein Frosch. 
Die Woche vorher waren es noch 80 Kröten, 18 Molche und ein paar Frösche...
... und das waren wenige!

Bin auf morgen gespannt, weil es dann bei uns seit langem etwas regnen soll. Dann wandern die letzten, die in den Startlöchern stehen...

Nebenbei nutze ich diese Touren am Wochenende zur Naturschutzfrühprägung um eigenen und fremden Kindern die Natur näher zu bringen. 

Nachts mit der Strinlampe durch den Wald schleichen und Amphibien finden ist !!!


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2019)

Nappend,.....
Hab heute Froschlaich entdeckt.
__ Kröten haben vor 14 Tagen gelaicht,...
__ Molche  sind noch dabei .....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2019)

so, gestern Nachmittag gings wieder los
der fette __ Seefrosch im Teich hat wieder angefangen dem Dorf seine Anwesenheit lauthals zu verkünden

ansonsten sind nur __ Molche da, von den __ Kröten ist nach den kalten Nächten der letzten Woche nix mehr zu sehen (auch kein Laich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (19. Apr. 2019)

Hallo
Nach unserem Urlaub wieder Zuhause.
Oh Schreck es gibt nur ganz vereinzelt noch die eine oder andere __ Quappe. Mehr als 10 habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2019)

Na die werden schon irgendwo sein.
Und nicht umsonst heißt es: es kommt im Durchschnitt nur ein Pärchen zur Vermehrung von einem ganzen Wurf, oder wie man das bei den Fröschen nennt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2019)

gerade gesehen das der Krötenabschleppdienst doch erfolgreich gelaicht hatte, Schwarze Megaspermien sind im Teich unterwegs

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2019)

Die Bufos (3 Maderln und 7 Buben) haben ihre Nachkömmlinge da gelassen und haben sich schon wieder aus dem Staub gemacht.

Gerade hat sich eine __ Ringelnatter im Teich (Flachwasser) bemerkbar gemacht. Die erste Sichtung des Jahres 2019. Hurra ....

Frohe Ostern
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (21. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir tut sich nichts mehr, ganz selten sieht man eine einzelne Kaulquappe.
Ein einziger Krötenmann ist noch im Schwimmteich sonst sind alle weg.

PS. Osterwochenende 25 Grad und Dauersonne.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2019)

Eine Berichtigung ... ein Krötenmann ist noch im Teich. Bin mit dem Makro um den Teich gezogen und habe ihn entdeckt.
 

und die __ Ringelnatter konnte ich auch auf der Flucht ablichten
 

Der Molchmann saß auf einem Ast im Wasser. Sind das Molcheier am Bild ?
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2019)

Meinst du das? :
  

Das sieht man aber auf allen drei Bildern. 
Was du da auf der Linse hast,
Und wo du da Eier siehst, auch nicht
Evtl. die hier:


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2019)

Hi, ich bin auch ein wenig irritiert, bei mir im Teich paddeln schon einige Jungfrösche rum . 
Ist das nicht ein bißchen früh ? Dafür gibt es aber nirgends Froscheier, oder Krötenlaich 
Können das die __ Enten verputzt haben ???


----------



## Ida17 (24. Apr. 2019)

Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?

Ich habe so viele Krötenquappen im Teich, dass es schon fast gruselig ist 
Der ganze Teich wird von ihnen umzingelt.

   

PS: Fressen Goldschleien Krötenquappen?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2019)

Schicke Sie mir....


----------



## Linnet (25. Apr. 2019)

Ich hatte massig __ Kröten am Teich und nen paar sind auch noch da. Nur den Laich finde ich nicht. Ich hoffe es ist welcher drin und ich hatte nicht bloß Krötenjungs im Teich.
Da mehrere von euch schon kaulquappen haben werde ich langsam etwas unruhig. Hier ruft grad eben allerdings noch ein Krötenmann nachdem er eben beim Fische füttern etwas anhänglich würde.
Ich arbeite wie jedes Frühjahr am Fische wieder handzahm machen...


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Der Molchmann saß auf einem Ast im Wasser. Sind das Molcheier am Bild ?



Lieber Helmut,
Rene hat recht und gibt einen aus, da hast Du was auf der Linse. Denn auch bei den Molchen ist es immer noch so, dass die Weibchen die Eier legen. Und sie lassen sie nicht einfach  so auf einen Ast plumpsen sondern wickeln sie fein säuberlich in ein Blatt oder ähnliches oder versuchen zumindest, sie etwas geschützt anzukleben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2019)

Linnet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 207015 Ich hatte massig __ Kröten am Teich



der arme Bursche sieht aber verdammt geschafft aus. Hat wohl zu viel "rumgekrötelt"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?
> 
> Ich habe so viele Krötenquappen im Teich, dass es schon fast gruselig ist
> 
> ...



Hi Ida,

ich habe bisher nur den __ Aal und meine ehemaligen Flösselhechte als krötenquappenvertilgende Fische kennengelernt. Sonst ging da bei mir noch kein Fisch dran, die Schleien, Koi, Goldfische, __ Sonnenbarsche, Flußbarsche ect. spuckten sie sofort wieder aus und unterließen danach weitere Versuche

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (25. Apr. 2019)

... darf ich vorstellen ...
"Fred" ... der ist immer im Teich, ich erkenne ihn an den Augen, er schielt ein bissel .


----------



## Linnet (26. Apr. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> der arme Bursche sieht aber verdammt geschafft aus. Hat wohl zu viel "rumgekrötelt"



Ich vermute mehr nicht genug rumgekrötelt so wie der klammert...
Ich füttere meine Fische teils  per Hand und in ner Mischung von wohl nicht genug Krötenweiber, Körperwärme, Übermut und dem Fakt dass diese __ Kröten wohl in meinem Teich geboren sind, schon als Kaulquappen an mir rumgeknabbert haben und als Minikröten auf mir rumgeklettert sind fehlt ihnen wohl die Scheu vor Menschen
Die klamnern dann ziemlich gut und lassen freiwillig eher nicht los außer etwas fliegt über uns oder erschreckt sie anderweitig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2019)

Hi Linnet,

das liegt net dran das die "zahm" sind, sondern am Klammerreflex den die Krötenbuben während der Laichzeit haben
Alles was sich irgendwie bewegt, die passende Größe zum festkrallen hat und keine Befreiungsrufe - das laute kurze ük ük ük von irrtümmlich bestiegen Männchen - ausstößt wird sich automatisch gekrallt - bei nem Geschlechtsverhältnis von rund 10/1 darf Krötenmann ja auch bloß net zögern
Wegen dem Reflex sitzen ja auch oft Kröteriche tagelang auf Fischen, Fröschen, toten Artgenossen, flexiblem Müll, ect rum

MfG Frank


----------



## Kusa72 (13. Mai 2019)

Ich hab da auch was mir bisher nicht bekanntest entdeckt. Meine Kois haben sich in den letzten Tagen vermehrt ins Flachwasser "gezwängt". Teilweise grad noch schwimmbarer Bereich. Erst dachte ich, die Kois haben Geschmack an den Kaulquappen gefunden, aber nichts dergleichen. Die haben entdeckt, dass die Kleinen eine wohl recht angenehme Putzerarbeit verrichten, ähnlich die der Putzerfische. Hab da nen schönen Schnappschuss davon machen können. Das interessante, alle Kois genießen diesen Service abwechselnd. Nur schalten die da voll ab, kein Blick mehr nach oben oder zum Ufer. Vögel und Katzen...


----------



## Pysur (15. Juni 2019)

Unser kleiner __ Grasfrosch war heute abend auch wieder zu Gast am Teich:

... erst versteckt er sich ...

  

und dann genießt er die Aussicht


----------



## ina1912 (16. Juni 2019)

moin moin zusammen! 

können wir das Thema auch Amphibien und Reptilien nennen? Ich hätte da etliche __ Frösche, ne Kröte und ne __ Ringelnatter. 

      

die __ Eidechsen habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, aber das liegt glaube ich an der Ringelnatter. Gleichzeitig habe ich sie noch nie gesehen, sie teilen das Revier nicht gerne. 

lg Ina


----------



## hessi (17. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mittlerweile 6-7 Teichfrösche in meinem Teich,die machen richtig Spektakel und Froschlaich hab ich jetzt auch ohne Ende drin.Die Erdkröten waren auch da und haben ihren Nachwuchs hinterlassen.Einen Molch hab ich gestern auch gesehen.
Zauneidechsen sind auch immermal welche zu sehen,aber der Kater vom Nachbarn hat sie auf der Speiseliste,wenns schmeckt.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2019)

ja, kleine __ Molche leben bei mir auch schon seit vielen Jahren. Aber die sind sehr scheu, fa kann ich mich fast nie unbemerkt anschleichen und Fotos machen. 

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> können wir das Thema auch Amphibien und Reptilien nennen? Ich hätte da etliche __ Frösche, ne Kröte und ne __ Ringelnatter.


Gerne ... eben gändert ... Ina

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2019)

Es geht los ... 

"Millionen" von kleinen Erdkröterln verlassen den Teich.

     

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Pysur (17. Juni 2019)

Bei uns ist sind es glaube Grasfrösche..


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2019)

Teichrundgang


----------



## Pysur (5. Aug. 2019)

Der sieht ja stark aus mit seinem hellgrünen Streifen!


----------



## Petta (5. Aug. 2019)

Bei uns sind leider alle noch im Quappenstadium.
__ Molche sind in diesem Jahr keine da.....,.schade


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2019)

Pysur schrieb:


> Der sieht ja stark aus mit seinem hellgrünen Streifen!


Welche ???? Die haben doch fast alle einen hellgrünen Streifen, das sind doch alles Verschiedene, da ist keiner doppelt.

Petta, __ Molche habe ich auch keine


----------



## Pysur (6. Aug. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Welche ???? Die haben doch fast alle einen hellgrünen Streifen, das sind doch alles Verschiedene, da ist keiner doppelt.


 Oh, ok, das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, das ist immer Derselbe..   Bei uns habe ich bisher nur Grasfrösche gesehen..


----------

